# Whole Pork Skin not edible



## mtesnohlidek (Oct 16, 2012)

I cooked a whole hog for a party I had this past weekend.  I was very disappointed in that the skin on the hog turned out like boot leather instead of being crunchy and good.  That was actually the main thing I was looking forward to because I had it once before with hot sauce and loved it.  What did I do wrong?  It was an 80 lb. hog and I cooked it for 14 hours at 215 degrees.  I started by rubbing it with olive oil and salt, then cold smoked it for 5 hours before putting the heat to it for the said time.  Did I cook it at too low of a temperature??  The meat turned out outstanding even though.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2012)

I cooked a whole hog.... My buddy was the director of the operation as he cooked several a year...  We put the skin on the grate over the fire after the pig was pulled for all to enjoy and seared it...  fat rendered and the skin crisped up while it was on the grate.... came out pretty good... not as good as deep frying but good... I understand it can be baked at a high temp also to crisp up....  

Someone with more knowledge of chicharrone's can help both of us out on this one......  Dave


----------



## cdldriver (Oct 17, 2012)

were is everyone?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2012)

I've always boiled the skin to 'open it up' then fried in a Turkey fryer.


----------



## pipesdaddy (Oct 18, 2012)

At first you have to remember that hog meat is rich and difficult to digest than beef or goat meat.In this regard two things are basically important. one is the fryer. That must be of good quality. You have to select a good quality  "TURKEY FRYER". That may be of your immense help. Besides, the quality of olive oil should be good.It will soften your meat to the extreme.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2012)

Just like poultry you can't smoke at a low temp and expect crispy skin. You have some options, you can roast over high heat on a spit where the constant turning bastes the meat in it's own fat keeping it moist and crisping the skin. Or as Dave pointed out smoke low and slow, pull the meat out the return the skin to the roaster and put the spurs to it to crisp. The last option is low and slow until the meat is 3/4's done then with the hog skin side down cranking the heat to crisp the skin and finish cooking the meat.

I assume you did not inject anything into the meat because with the 5 hours of cold smoke you would have risked inviteing every dangerous toxin producing bacteria that was pushed into the meat to multiply rapidly and put the majority of your guests in the hospital from Toxin Poisoning! I cannot fathom why anyone would tell you to do something so dangerous as cold smoke uncured meat. Please let me know if you found the suggestion to cold smoke first on this forum and include a link to which post it was so I can delete it before anyone else follows such risky advice...JJ


----------



## hbt731 (Oct 18, 2012)

A local bbq place pulls the skin off and returns it to the direct heat side of the block pit to crisp it. They sell out of bags of skins quick.


----------



## fielies (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes i always smoke with skin on , and it's as you say , tough, and my dogs get it, further the smoke does not penetrate well through the skin , i will take it off next time and try it on barbeque fryer, Remember even if you get it crispy , be careful of your teeth - you can break fillings etc!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Whole hog should be smoked between 250 to 275..... You need to do your homework first

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=whole+hog+temps


----------



## harleysmoker (Oct 19, 2012)

The only whole hogs I ever did we skinned it first, then put it on a rotisserie.

I'm with Jimmy you are lucky nobody got sick or died!


----------

